# Got my spare wheel......



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Well I got my spare wheel off ebay now where am I going to put it? I suppose for now it will fit under the bed there is nowhere else......


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I wrapped mine and placed it under the bed as well, it takes up load space, is weighty, but at least provides peace of mind having it to hand.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Bern - are you on a Fiat or AL-KO chassis? If you're on an AL-KO, check this item out that I've just bought for our Kontiki http://shop.al-ko.co.uk/sections/spare-wheel-carriers.html


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wheel*

Very good practice to have a spare - look at the shambles I had a few years ago! (

Russell

Puncture saga


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Now if we'd have bought a Kontiki 679, it would have fitted in the garage Russell lol.


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

deefordog said:


> Bern - are you on a Fiat or AL-KO chassis? If you're on an AL-KO, check this item out that I've just bought for our Kontiki http://shop.al-ko.co.uk/sections/spare-wheel-carriers.html


Unfortunately its on a Fiat because that looked like a decent bit of kit. Under the bed will have to do for now.....


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Or one of these then for the Fiat chassis http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiat-Duca...CommercialVehicleParts_SM&hash=item27de4f2648


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine is strapped down firmly in my garage, easy to get at and always clean to handle.

Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Put it on the bike rack, if no rack, get one.

tony


----------

